# Ketosis and labour; same symptoms?!



## NachoFarm (Mar 24, 2013)

Our one ewe is due any day, any minute, and I stood watching her for a bit today because I was waiting to see if she was pushing.  She's separating from the flock, not really eating (turned down apples TWICE today but did come to the feeder for hay up until this evening) and she's grinding her teeth.  But she's also bagged up and looks dropped even more noticeably than this morning.  I'm FREAKING OUT.  Why are the symptoms of ketosis and early labour so similar?  How can I tell the difference?  And are we at a higher risk for ketosis since we don't feed grain?  Did I mention I am freaking out?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2013)

I really do not know...hope someone comes on to answer you soon that has experience...yes...the freaking out is very understandable...I'd be doing that too 

Our ewes are fed more the last month of pregnancy...besides hay 24/7...their pelleted sheep feed is gradually increased until it is double what they normally get, so I don't know...the pellets are complete with vitamins and minerals, so we've never worried about ketosis.

Could be she is is close to labour and you will see contractions soon...and her adorable lambie and all will be fine...sorry I am no help.

I'd keep a close eye on her for contractions or more symptoms that suggest this is a problem...good luck and hoping this all turns out super great!!!!


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I would hate for my next post to be in the Emergencies forum.  :/


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

NEVER MIND!!!!!  HOLY SWEAR WORDS!!!!
There's lambs in my barn this morning!!!!  TWINS!!!!
How do I make sure they're both nursing?  I only witnessed the black one.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 25, 2013)

Let them do their thing. They should figure it out on their own pretty quickly. I used to stress about making sure everyone nursed right away, but this year I took a step back and let things happen and everything worked out. :-D The only time I help them nurse is if it is really cold, or late at night. Otherwise I just make sure that everyone is healthy and come back in an hour to check.

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats! I thought u might have lambs this am! Lambs who nurse well wag their tails when nursing and will have a full belly.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

I checked this morning while it was still dark and I heard them before I saw them and just about fell over!  They were both nursing when I checked again, little tails flapping.  
I think they're both rams though...oh well.  Just happy everyone is alive!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Congratulations Nacho! I was going to post last night and say I bet you'll have lambs in the morning. That all sounded like signals to me that your ewe was going to lamb. I thought "Oh, I'll just wait til the morning and see if she has lambs." Sure enough! Isn't it just a shocker when you go out there and there's new lambies??? Always so unbelievable and so spectacular.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 25, 2013)

We won't actually believe you until you post proof    pictures would probably be good evidence that what you say is true...


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

I will do that ASAP!  Lol!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! 

Really hoped these were impending labour signs and not ketosis...woo hoo for lambies...and yes...we need photos


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 25, 2013)

What breed are they?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> What breed are they?


1/2 Finn 1/2 Gotland


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!! They are beautiful!!!  Have fun with them!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2013)

They are adorable


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Isn't that the cutest!  You got a black and a white.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 25, 2013)

Yummy!  (now I have to go read about Gotlands) oh, and thank you


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

So sweet!


----------

